# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  criss Angel

## HEO-.

bno chicos quisiera saber su opinion acerca de este gran ilusionista criss angel q en su programa de AE (mindfreak) es capaz muchas veces de acernos creele sobbrenatural
aunq obiamente ( me imagino) son trucos = a cmo los nuestros
simplemente saber q opinan e el cmo mago sobrenatural q ase cosas nunca echas por cualquier ilusionista....

esop 
=P

seria...saludos desde chile!

HEO-.

----------


## KiKeNiCo

> bno chicos quisiera saber su opinion acerca de este gran ilusionista criss angel * en su programa de AE (mindfreak) es capaz muchas veces de acernos creele sobbrenatural
> aunq obiamente ( me imagino) son trucos = a cmo los nuestros
> simplemente saber * opinan e el cmo mago sobrenatural * ase cosas nunca echas por cualquier ilusionista....
> 
> esop 
> =P
> 
> seria...saludos desde chile!
> 
> HEO-.


Como posteador novel que soy, entiendo que entres en el foro y preguntes directamente, pero como de forma pasiva llevo bastante tiempo, me creo en el deber de informarte antes de que te coman los lobos del foro: es recomendable (mandatario) que uses el buscador para comprobar que no se haya tratado antes el tema que te interesa, de cara a que no se dupliquen hilos o charlas, y, en este caso de Chris Angel, ten por seguro que se ha hablado multitud de veces. Venga, suerte con eso y 1 Salu O dos!

----------


## shark

1- no entiendo el sanscrito
2- el tal angel ese me parece un petardo.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> 1- no entiendo el sanscrito
> 2- el tal angel ese me parece un petardo.


Más claro no se puede decir

----------


## rofman

> Iniciado por shark
> 
> 1- no entiendo el sanscrito
> 2- el tal angel ese me parece un petardo.
> 
> 
> Más claro no se puede decir



vaya y a mi que me gusta un montón :-(

es cierto que a veces se pasa de graciosillo y de ostentoso, pero hay cosas que hace que bufff.... simplemente son espectaculares.

----------


## Dow

> mago sobrenatural * ase cosas nunca echas por cualquier ilusionista....



 :Lol:

----------


## dreaigon

FFF....¿ de verdad quieres que te ablemos de él?
No se, a parte de algún alma extraviada a la que le gusta (que conste que con esto no pretendo aludir a nadie, que es totalmente cachondeo)
Poca gente de aqui puede hablarte bien de ese tipo..

¿Que le vamos a hacer? Nosotros somos así

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Pues a ignoto le pone ...

----------


## ranijo

> Pues a ignoto le pone ...




.......de una MALA LECHEEEEE!!!! :D

----------


## Potamito

> ...pero hay cosas que hace que bufff.... simplemente son *espectaculares*.



Y eso es él, un espectáculo, *NO* un mago...

Saludos

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> Iniciado por 3_de_diamantes
> 
> Pues a ignoto le pone ...
> 
> 
> .......de una MALA LECHEEEEE!!!! :D


Que no, que no. Que lo digo en serio.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?p=12890#12890

 :P

----------


## rofman

> Iniciado por rofman
> 
> ...pero hay cosas que hace que bufff.... simplemente son *espectaculares*.
> 
> 
> 
> Y eso es él, un espectáculo, *NO* un mago...
> 
> Saludos



eso no te lo discuto tienes toda la razón.

Simplemente es un espectaculo!!!

----------


## rofman

> Iniciado por ranijo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por 3_de_diamantes
> 
> ...



JAAAAA piqué como un tonto :-)

----------


## agulean

Criss Angel,
me parece bueno, aunque con el tiempo puede mejorar mucho.

De todas formas no es el tipo de música que me gusta escuchar   :Lol:

----------


## Potamito

> Criss Angel,
> me parece bueno, aunque con el tiempo puede mejorar mucho.
> 
> De todas formas no es el tipo de música que me gusta escuchar


 :shock:  :shock: 
Estás hablando por su grupo o por su magia :Confused:  :shock:  :shock: 

Saludos

----------


## ranijo

> Estás hablando por su grupo o por su magia


Creo que nuestro amigo olvidó poner (MODE IRONIC=ON) jejejejeje  :Wink:

----------


## letang

Criss Angel hace cosas increíbles.
Está asesorado por magos de mucho renombre.

En ocasiones hace uso del preshow, cosa que a algunos les parece "ilícito", a mi me parece perfecto ya que, tal y como veo yo los juegos, creo que nos enseña lo mismo que perciben los espectadors (hablo de algunos casos, hay otros que no).

En ocasiones puede haber un poco de trampa, con algunos "supuestos" espontáneos que no lo son tanto, podríamos decir "compinches", pero como yo no me rasgo las vestiduras por los compinches, no lo critico, si consigue aptovechar el potencial del compinche un aplauso para él.

Cuando leía en el foro cienes y cienes de veces críticas a David Blaine pues bueno, se podía entender porque el tío tiene un estilo un poco sosaina, pero yo de todas formas no me meto con él, retomé la magia y empecé con fuerza gracias a haber visto vídeos suyos, después ya vendría la oportunidad de ver cosas mejores (y peores también que no dudan en poner a caer de un burro a Blaine cuando deberían mirarse la viga en el ojo).

Pero ahora viendo el hilo que linkeaban antes en el que hacen el mismo acoso y derribo contra Criss Angel ya me he quedado en treinta y tres.
Como dije en algún otro hilo hace tiempo ha sido nombrado mago del año por el castillo mágico.

No digo que para criticar a alguien haya que ser mejor que él, pero sí que hay al menos que conocer más parte de su repertorio, porque como decían por ahí suena a que muchos opinan sólo habiendo visto dos o tres juegos de Criss, y posiblemente los que más cantan a compinches o técnicas de "ética discutible".

En fin, seguir con esa actitud de criticar a todos los que se hacen famosos diciendo que es porque tienen perras y usan compinches no aporta nada interesante. Mejor tomar recorte de lo bueno que tiene esa gente y quizá preguntarse por qué están ahí (aunque bueno, esto muchos se lo saltan a la torera diciendo que es porque tienen dinero, así que...)

----------


## runnerbcn

> Iniciado por shark
> 
> 1- no entiendo el sanscrito
> 2- el tal angel ese me parece un petardo.
> 
> 
> vaya y a mi que me gusta un montón :-(


No pongas esa cara tan triste. Tú tienes tu opinión y *shark* la suya, y las dos son igual de válidas.




> Iniciado por rofman
> 
> ...pero hay cosas que hace que bufff.... simplemente son espectaculares.
> 
> 
> Y eso es él, un espectáculo, *NO un mago*...


Pues según he leído por ahí, es el único MAGO que ha ganado el premio *Merlín*, premio entregado por la _Asociación Internacional de MAGOS_ , tres años consecutivos, amén de haber sido nombrado MAGO del año por la _Asociación de Artes MÁGICAS_. Sé que de esto se ha debatido mucho en el foro, y no voy a ser yo quien reabra la polémica, pero hacer afirmaciones de ese tipo tan a la ligera, pues qué quieres que te diga. ¿Consideras que David Copperfield, espectacular como nadie, no es mago precisamente por ser espectacular?

Saludos.

----------


## Pardo

Ya lo he dicho tambien en otras ocasiones....
A mi me gusta mucho la manera de hacer y presentar magia de Criss Angel, y no hablo precisamente de los programas de Tv, sino de su espectaculo de teatro, el cualñ me parece buenisimo, con una puesta en escena y unas innovaciones a la hora de presentar espectaculares!

Es por eso por lo que se tiene que valorar a un mago, por el directo.... La Tv ayuda solo a cosechar fama, pero si despues en el teatro no estaa a la altura de lo que el publico espera de ti, no tienes nada que hacer... y Criss, en el escenario, si que esta a la altura...

Aunque bueno, eso como siempre, es una opinion personal... los demas, pensad lo que querais... O quiza no...

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## shark

yo "apunto" : he dicho que me parece un petardo, osea que no me gusta su magia. Sin más , del mismo modo que no me gusta blaine o blake.



y si algun dia me hago tatuajes quiero ser como Pardo.  8-)

----------


## zhoraida

mmmmmm
Yo digo lo que digo siempre... es un gran artista. Con un despliegue de medios alucinante, una puesta en escena digna de admiracion. Criticar por criticar no sirve de nada; sus espectaculos en teatro estan cuidados al maximo lo cual me parece lo más importante en cualquier persona que ose a pisar un escenario.

----------


## jodemagia

cristofer es un tio que tiene mucho dinero pero no se puede ocultar su genio para la magia ( estudios de la magia, trabajos psicologicos:: :Smile1:  es un show man, mucho espectaculo pero el objetivo d ela magia es crear sensacion: el las crea como puede y como le apetece sin embargo  aqui es jugando con lo sobrenatural y lo impactante

----------


## Zurraspas

Bueno pues parece que Criss y Blaine siguen teniendo polémica en este foro.   Dejando a Blaine a un lado (voy madurando magicamente  :Lol:  ), Criss me parece un buen Ilusionista. En sus especiales de Supernatural y Mindfreak, ví su "guarida", y la verdad que la puesta en escena es una de las mejores que he visto (en video), y la musica que pone en sus actuaciones "embrujo", "metamorfosis"... me parecen muy buenas (y que conste que no me gusta la musica siniestra) y los disfraces que tiene son mortales (hace poco viendo unos videos del circo del sol, me fije que tienen algo de parecido), en definitiva no se porque se tacha a Criss de un no-mago, sera para algunos mejor (en mi caso) o peor (shark) pero es mago

un saludo, 
Jaime

PD: Respeto opiniones pero no las comparto :D

----------


## davidmagic

Que si es bueno, que si no es bueno... Que si tiene mucho dinero, que si no tiene dinero... Lo de siempre...

No voy a tratar de defender a nadie, entre otras cosas, porque cada uno con su trabajo tiene argumentos suficientes como para hacerlo. Simplemente me voy a limitar a dar una opinión, mi opinión.

Criss Angel es uno de los mejores magos del panorama mágico mundial. Eso es por algo. Que yo sepa, Angel no lleva ni dos, ni tres, ni cuatro años en el mundo de la Magia. Lleva muchííííííísimos años como profesional. Lógicamente, cuando empezó, no tenía el dinero ni los medios de los que dispone en la actualidad. Siempre que se hablan de los grandes, se añade la palabra dinero. Esto ni lo entiendo, ni lo quiero entender. Es más, me mosquea de alguna forma escuchar continúamente lo mismo. Porque ni Copperfield ha nacido multimillonario, ni Criss ha firmado contratos millonarios desde su infancia. Seamos coherentes con lo que decimos. El dinero que tienen ahora y que invierten en sus espectáculos, o como queráis llamarlo, es fruto y recompensa de todo su esfuerzo durante su primera etapa de su trayectoria artística. Tanto Criss como Copperfield (y cía.) empezaron haciendo cumpleaños, como hemos hecho muchos de nosotros (hay unos vídeos caseros muy chulos (de ambos) que lo demuestran... jajaj).

En cuanto a los programas, decir solamente que son excelentes como programas de Magia. Están hechos con muy buen gusto. Con un nuevo estilo y siempre supervisados por lo que llamaríamos sus _'cómplices del desconcierto'_: Lance Burton, Johnny Thompson, Banachek, etc. Cabe mencionar también aquí a su hermano, uno de los mejores especialistas de cine en Hollywood que asesora a Angel en sus retos/hazañas de sus especiales de TV.

De su obra en el escenario, qué decir. Una mezcla entre la fantasía del Cirque du Soleil, Artes Marciales, Música e Ilusionismo (qué menos viniendo de uno de los artistas más completo del panorama artístico mundial). Cualquier cosa que se diga es poca para describir un espectáculo tan exquisito, tan bien estructurado y tan bien diseñado como el suyo...

Después de todos estos elogios (que no lo son), tengo que reconocer que Criss Angel no es, ni mucho menos, mi mago preferido. Sin embargo, la influencia que tiene dentro del mundo de la Magia y el hecho de estar reconocido como uno de los mejores magos del momento es innegable. Y le pese a quién le pese, esto es verídico (y no solamente lo demuestran sus premios y reconocimientos).

Para terminar, lo hago con una frase de Sigfried & Roy refiriéndose a Angel: _“Grandioso es aquel que no se parece a ningún otro. Criss Angel es uno de ellos”._

Ahora bien, esto no significa que a todo el mundo le tenga que gustar Criss Angel. Igual que a todo el mundo no le gusta Tamariz y, sin embargo, también es innegable toda su trayectoria profesional. Pero cuándo el río suena...   :Wink:  

Saludos!!

----------


## magomarcos

> ..... y no hablo precisamente de los programas de Tv, sino de su espectaculo de teatro, el cual me parece buenisimo, con una puesta en escena y unas innovaciones a la hora de presentar espectaculares!


El tema de este foro justamente se trata de lo que vemos por videos, no de su trabajo en el teatro, los premios ganados es casi seguro que no fueron por ser el mejor cineasta de efectos especiales.

Haz tendio la suerte de verlo en vivo o existe algun video sin efectos especiales donde se pueda ver al realmente mago Criss Angel.

Magoamrcos

----------


## Pardo

> Iniciado por Pardo
> 
> ..... y no hablo precisamente de los programas de Tv, sino de su espectaculo de teatro, el cual me parece buenisimo, con una puesta en escena y unas innovaciones a la hora de presentar espectaculares!
> 
> 
> El tema de este foro justamente se trata de lo que vemos por videos, no de su trabajo en el teatro, los premios ganados es casi seguro que no fueron por ser el mejor cineasta de efectos especiales.
> 
> Haz tendio la suerte de verlo en vivo o existe algun video sin efectos especiales donde se pueda ver al realmente mago Criss Angel.
> 
> Magoamrcos


Perdona, pero creo que se esta hablando de Criss Angel como mago, y eso engloba Tv y sobretodo teatro que es donde un mago se luce...

Puedes ver su espectaculo MINDFREACK (Tiene el mismo titulo que los programas de tv, pero es un show de teatro) el cual se vende en dvd, en casi cualquier tienda de magia lo encontraras...

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## agulean

Bueno voy a sacar el modo irónico.  :D 

Juzgar si un mago es bueno o malo es muy relativo para nosotros puesto que lo estamos comprando constantemente con grandes de la magia y además estamos midiendo un conjunto de características que para cada uno de nosotros debe cumplir.

De todas formas yo creo que un buen mago es aquel que logra ilusionar al público.

En el caso de Criss Angel a mi no me gusta, pero si admito que logra sorprender a su público.

Pero con esto se genera una dualidad existencial porque Criss Angel a mi no me gusta, es demasiado centrista y todo lo que hace parece tomarlo a la ligera con el único fin de demostrar que él es un ser supremo... y no comparto este concepto, de hecho es opuesto al que yo como mago aficionado intento desarrollar.

Ahora como artista, no voy a negar que cautiva a su público, nunca fui al teatro, pero el programa de TV es interesante y hace cosas increíbles.

Usa la edición a su favor para resaltar los efectos... lo cual para mi, está bien, si pudiera yo hacerlo en vivo lo haría. 

Algunas cosas que hace parecen efectos especiales, no solo le doy el beneficio de la duda, sino que además como mago si contara con esos recursos los emplearía.

Si tuviera todo el dinero del mundo para contratar a un mago para un espectáculo en viivo preferiría usarlo en otros magos, de hecho ni siquiera estaría en mi lista.

Salu2
Leandro

PD: A mi la sensación que me produce es que perdió la pasión por la magia, es mas un trabajo.

PD2: Criss Angel se hace pasar mas por un hacerdor de milagros que por un ilusionista, eso lo detesto es como ser curandero.

----------


## magomurga

> Pues según he leído por ahí, es el único MAGO que ha ganado el premio *Merlín*, premio entregado por la _Asociación Internacional de MAGOS_ , tres años consecutivos, amén de haber sido nombrado MAGO del año por la _Asociación de Artes MÁGICAS_. Sé que de esto se ha debatido mucho en el foro, y no voy a ser yo quien reabra la polémica, pero hacer afirmaciones de ese tipo tan a la ligera, pues qué quieres que te diga. ¿Consideras que David Copperfield, espectacular como nadie, no es mago precisamente por ser espectacular?
> 
> Saludos.



pUes eso, un espectaculo, no magia. QUien se merece el premio? ese actor o ascanio, tamariz, Mc (el de las cartas, que no se escribirlo),? ....................



No se, una cosa es magia en la tele, otra, peliculas de accion en la tele. 

Aunquwe en este foro enseguida que se hable de alguien que es ma go de tele, (ademas de otras muchas cosas) tipo Blass o Jandro, se muerde a la  persona en cuestion, que hay e¡que tener cuidado.....


El tema sigue abierto......

----------


## runnerbcn

> No se, una cosa es magia en la tele, otra, peliculas de accion en la tele.


¿Y con eso te refieres a que la magia por la tele es menos magia? ¿O a qué, concretamente, los grandes efectos, si se ven por la tele, son menos mágicos? ¿Crees que el número de atravesar la Muralla China, por poner un ejemplo, es menos efectivo, por el mero hecho de haber sido emitido por TV? Disculpa tanta pregunta, pero no he entendido tu razonamiento.

Saludos.

----------


## magomarcos

[quote="runnerbcn ..... ¿Crees que el número de atravesar la Muralla China, por poner un ejemplo, es menos efectivo, por el mero hecho de haber sido emitido por TV? [/quote]

Tu conoces alguna otra manera para atravesar el muro de la muralla china, que no sea por TV, pues que yo sepa no se si dara el tiempo para escabullirse de un lugar y aparecer en otro, tampoco se si es el mismo aparato o son dos aparatos uno a cada lado de la muralla, tarde o temprano hay que reconocer que la TV, si no se usa con una sola camara, como si tu estuvieras viendo lo que pasa realmnente ante tus ojos, no sera magia seran efectos especiales.

Magia es cuando te la hacen delante de tus ojos, con complices, dobles fondos, y angulos especiales, pero sin dudas de cortes, lo estas viendo y tus ojos no creen lo que ven, eso es magia.

----------


## runnerbcn

> Iniciado por runnerbcn 
> 
> ..... ¿Crees que el número de atravesar la Muralla China, por poner un ejemplo, es menos efectivo, por el mero hecho de haber sido emitido por TV?
> 
> 
> Tu conoces alguna otra manera para atravesar el muro de la muralla china, que no sea por TV, pues que yo sepa no se si dara el tiempo para escabullirse de un lugar y aparecer en otro, tampoco se si es el mismo aparato o son dos aparatos uno a cada lado de la muralla, tarde o temprano hay que reconocer que la TV, si no se usa con una sola camara, como si tu estuvieras viendo lo que pasa realmnente ante tus ojos, no sera magia seran efectos especiales.
> 
> Magia es cuando te la hacen delante de tus ojos, con complices, dobles fondos, y angulos especiales, pero sin dudas de cortes, lo estas viendo y tus ojos no creen lo que ven, eso es magia.


El número de la Muralla se realizó en un solo plano secuencia, y con público en lo alto de la misma Muralla.

Saludos.

----------


## magomarcos

miralo de nuevo el video de la muralla y veras los miles de corte que tiene.

Magomarcos

----------


## letang

_Off Topic:_ Últimamente salió una noticia diciendo que "Bush era el presidente con menor coeficiente intelectual de la historia de EEUU".
Después se aclaró que era un bulo.
A la vez muchos aprovecharon para decir "Menos cociente intelectual tiene el que escribió la noticia, porque se dice "cociente" no "coeficiente""

En algún lado escribí varios comentarios diciendo que los dos términos son correctos, admitidos por el DRAE.
Poco después alguien me respondía que no, que era "cociente".
Yo había verificado lo que decía, la otra persona supongo que no, porque es facilísimo entrar a la web del DRAE y comprobarlo.

*On Topic:* Pasa algo parecido.
Alguien aclara que el vídeo de la muralla China no tiene cortes y, supongo que sin verificarlo, se le vuelve a insistir en que sí tiene "miles de cortes".
Pues antes de escribir este mensaje, he visto el vídeo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtG6t6LcNAU
¿Algun corte?
Antes de empezar la ilusión una voz en Off comenta que la cámara por control remoto cubrirá las dos zonas de la muralla y "supongo", porque no lo entiendo bien, que dice que emitirá sin cortes.

Pues eso, que a veces verificar lo que se dice es fácil (en este caso solo había que entrar a Youtube y escribir "copperfield china") y conveniente.  :Wink1: 

Un saludo.

----------


## magomarcos

Letang estas enlo cierto, no verifique y erre , y errar es humano y saber reconocer el error es bueno, aunque no recordaba que no se ve pero tiene que haber una puerta justo en ese lugar de la muralla, para pasar todo el aparato de un lado al otro. Tenia en mente que era dos bases pero es la misma que ilusion tan simple no. Todo el efecto se basa en las sombras que estan muy bien logradas.

SAkudos MArcos

----------


## letang

> errar es humano y saber reconocer el error es bueno


Por supuesto  :Wink1: 




> Tenia en mente que era dos bases pero es la misma


No, realmente hay dos bases distintas, pero iguales.
O sea, tienen la misma forma, el mismo color y todo pero son dos, una a cada lado. No hay ninguna puerta en la muralla, la ilusión estaba preparada con una cabina apra que entrara y otra cabina para que saliera.

Sobre como llega David pues... está claro.
¡Atravesando la muralla!  :Wink1:

----------


## Kirk

David SI atravesó la muralla. Y no hay cortes de cámara.

En cuanto a Criss Angel... otro gran mago que se ve opacado por la comunidad ilusionista al llevar a cabo esas exageradas performances callejeras.

----------


## Vangrant

Sea bueno, o no sea bueno... lo cierto es que se ha ligado a Cameron Diaz!
Si este tio se ha ligado a esta, Copperfiel a Claudia (no Ella)... 

me pregunto....

alguno de aquí esta con alguna famosa actriz? supongo que casi todos

----------


## Kirk

Nunca antes había visto este juego... me pregunto cuantas horas de maquillaje lleva...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hPyiBA1TQE

----------


## letang

¿Cómo han podido dejar pasar un plano tan mal grabado?  :shock: 
Si lo más asombroso es un nuevo juego que inventan impromptu "el brazo Boomer" en un momento a Criss Angel el brazo le mide un metro y medio, jeje.

La verdad es que es buena idea esa del contraste, pero con lo que debe cuidar esta gente los planos ahí se les ha colado un poquitín.

----------


## Kirk

Si, hay un momento... cuando el "espectador" vuelve al suelo... en que hay un leve problema de coordinación... pero se nota por el mal ángulo de la cámara... la gente delante y detrás en ningún momento lo puede apreciar.

----------


## Phillber Optick

Hola a todos!! miren yo les voy a decir lo siguiente CRIS ANGEL ES UN GENIO!!! en marketin jajajajaja!

Pero la verdad, no me parece un mago pesimo, creo que precenta muy bien sus trucos, como todos sabemos, no es ningun innovador, y hace un espectaculo que no deja nada que decear.

saludos!

----------


## jero_quiroga

Segun muchos de aca, criss es un bobo poruqe tiene dinero, david blaine es un petardo porque tiene un tio poderoso.
Les molesta que criss se haga el que tiene superpoderes, pero si es su tipo de presentacion porque criticarlo... el decide presentar los juegos de ese aspecto.
La unica duda que me queda es que si en algunos juegos usa trucos de camaras.
A mi blaine me gustaba hasta que me enteere de que usaba un truco de camara en su levitaciopn para hacerla mas espectacular... poruqe como saben la balducci no puede ser mostrada de atras... sino a 45º.
Para mi muchos del foro criticam cosas sin fundamento, y si no les gusta criss angel, poruqe incendiarlo... parece que lo mandamos a la hogera directo-
EL tipo es un mago estupendo para mi, y tambien me parece que muchos de aca no pueden dejar de comparar a cualqueira que surge con ascanio o tamariz... miren, no son los unicos magos que hay, ni es solo ese tipo de magia la que existe... dejemos de cerrarnos tanto en ideas sin fundamento
un abrazo

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

A ver, unas cositas sobre los trucos de cámara:

No he visto a Blaine hacer la levitación, pero a lo mejor hace otra que no es la balducci ... 

En cuanto a Criss, pues claro que utiliza alguno de vez en cuando.

----------


## magikko

Es muy bueno. Punto.

Ya quisiera yó tener la decima parte del materiál que él tiene! ¿que si es todo automatico y no hay tecnica? y que? ¿No un efecto se valora por eso? por el EFECTO en sí y no por la cantidad de tecnica que tenga?

Si tiene el dinero para comprar lo que sea y que las cosas pasen solas y que si tiene dinero para poder hacer videos increibles, pues muy bien por él, que suerte tiene para hacer todo lo que quiere sin limitarse, la Magia es el arte de la Ilusión, y se llega a está por medio del engaño, todo está permitido, al final el publico disfruta.

EL PUBLICO AL QUE LE GUSTA ÉL, por que si soy tradicionalista y seguidór de la escuela de las grandes leyendas, buf! que terrible! y veré a este "nuevo" mago como un greñudo de ojos pintados de negro hacer escandalo y romper con todo la teoria que esta en mis libros, pero bueno, pasa lo mismo con la musica, por que yo he escuchado : Bah! que mala canción! Buf! que porquería!  solo por que a alguien no le gusta... pero bueno, todo depende de donde esté parado uno y de lo que le guste.

Siento que aveces por que a la mayoria no le gusta algo uno acaba con el: ups! me retracto! no he dicho nada! haaa!! que mal estaba...   eso si que está mal...

Pero bueno, no lo podemos negar, es bueno y yá.

Saludos!

----------


## KOTKIN

muy bien dicho magikko.

----------


## Arkite

Es un artista en muchas cosas,pero esas levitaciones de edificio a edificio para ganar en su guerra a blaine pues no se yo,las nubes cantan una barbaridad.
Y la ilusion de andar sobre el agua  de la piscina pues la gente esa sobra.

----------

